

Even worse than software patents - bocajuniors
http://svt.se/svt/play/video.jsp?a=1256083
http://svt.se/svt/play/video.jsp?a=1256083
======
schtog
Ok this is a link to a swedish television-program.

My translation:

Monsantos world The multinational corporation Monsanto is world-leading in
genetically manipulated food and are quietly taking patents on a large part of
the worlds crops. But what are the risks of genetically manipulated food and
what do the scientists say?

~~~
bocajuniors
One risk is in reduction of biodiversity. Indian cottonfarmers are left with
no option but buying modified seed. To grow modified plants farmers must use
more pesticides.Plants are genetically modified to resist the toxic "Roundup"
.

